# Dropped a coin down the gear shift...



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

lol i doubt its an issue. i did the same thing the other day and yesterday when i was vacuuming out the car, i saw the edge of the coin hanging from under the plastic. i just grabbed it and all is well


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

I dropped a coin down by the emergency brake. Now it stops on a dime.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

ratfink said:


> I dropped a coin down by the emergency brake. Now it stops on a dime.


lmao


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Stops on a dime and gives you 9 cents change! Or... if you're really cheap stops on a dime and picks it up!!! LOL


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh groan, lol, and still grinning..................


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

ratfink said:


> i dropped a coin down by the emergency brake. Now it stops on a dime.


lol!!!!!


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a quarter slide down there about a month ago. Haven't seen any change yet.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, the Cruze rulz! The other day I dropped $58 into my Trans AM's Gas tank!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

SingBam said:


> I had a quarter slide down there about a month ago. *Haven't seen any change yet*.


That's cuz you dropped it down the gear shift.


----------



## maximum (Jun 26, 2012)

Had this same thing happen on my automatic Cruze LT. The gear shift has a thin plastic cover, but there's a gap between it and the molding. Several quarters have gone down there, and I'm worried that my shifter is going to be stuck when I most need it. 

Next time I visit the dealership, I will ask if they have a way to pry it open and get out the money.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Well when you do get it back don't expect any interest... compounded daily or otherwise.



J/K... here is how you take the dash trim off & here is what you could use.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This was a hilarious thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I pulled over $5 in change out of the center console of my buddy's Acura TL last year. I think you'll be fine.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> J/K... here is how you take the dash trim off & here is what you could use.


awesome thanks for posting that video! I haven't dropped anything in there, but I could definitely see it happening. That plastic is so cheap though geez :sad:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey when you dropped the quarter in did you automatically get a dial tone from the Onstar?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Hey when you dropped the quarter in did you automatically get a dial tone from the Onstar?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


it said insert 25 more cents!!


----------

